# thoughts on my website



## laurenvictoria (Oct 15, 2011)

Lauren Cabanas PhotographyHow does the layout work? cant tell if i like it

I know its very simple, but I like simple


----------



## ryunin (Oct 25, 2011)

you love the world and people and the beauty of it all and it shows - great stuff


----------



## e.rose (Oct 25, 2011)

My thought is that your website is a Tumblr blog.  Not a website.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah that's a picture blog... I'm not a big fan I would prefer more options to get me in the right direction


----------



## olivia4919 (Jan 4, 2012)

You can view this website as an example:

Home - Photography 101


----------

